# Frannie



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Frannie just went in to have her urine checked for crystals-everyone keep their fingers crossed we are clear.

Monday she has to have her teeth cleaned. That is not a big deal for most dogs but with Frannie's heart problem it's a worry. They are going to use gas instead of the usual procedure-according to my vet the gas will be easier to monitor and will have no effect on her heart-kidneys-and other vital organs. I know I am going to be on "pins & needles" till she is home safe and sound.

Then Wed she goes to see her heart dr-three month check up. She is coughing more so hoping that does not mean we have a problem.

All this just before Nationals $$$$. Lordy-but she is worth every dollar (can't say penny cause she is past that-LOL I spend).

Have a great weekend-can't wait to see everyone.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lots of good wishes for Ms Frannie.

Hope her dental cleaning goes well and that her cardio check is good.
We'll be waiting to hear the results.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hoping for the best Pat.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am keeping Franny in my thoughts.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thinking about you and Miss Frannie. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending good thoughts! Good luck to Miss Frannie.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck and lots of kisses heading Frannie's way!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thinking of Miss Frannie and hoping for good test results and an uneventful procedure.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hugs to Miss Frannie. She will be just fine


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are wishing Frannie quick and easy doctor visits with only positive results.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope all goes well for Frannie!
:tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You and Frannie will be in my prayers Pat. You're the best doggie mom ever!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just got back from the vet-all went well-Frannie did good with gas. She is tired but okay. They did have to remove a tooth. But the vet said she would not miss it.

Having scrambled egg tonight and small amount of water-she had a small amount of cheese as soon as we got home-to get her lasix down.

Got her blood work up back high levels on the Bun reading, Creatinine, and Bun/Creatinine Ratio. High platelet count but vet is not worried about any of this. Said it could be dehydration caused it. Don't know how that is possible with the amount of water she drinks. Urine check was not really great-Ph level is fine but there were crystals in the urine. Lordy I feel like we keep going in a circle.

Thanks to everyone for all the good thoughts.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

At least you're making some headway . Good to have the teeth work done. Just wondering what type of food are you feeding her. ?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

she is eating sticky rice, boiled hamburger, small amount of beef heart & beef liver-truthfully it's probably the treats that are tipping the scale-but I just can't not let her have a snack when the other two are getting them.

I sometimes think I should just throw everything up in the air and let her eat whatever she wants. Since she has a grade 5 heart murmur I should stop worrying about a diet and just her enjoy life.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I was just wondering , sometimes kibble as a regular diet can lead to urinary problems. But sounds like she's getting plenty of water.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave,

I do keep two bowls of water down and change them twice a day. She drinks distilled water because I know the chemicals in tap water can cause a problem. 

I really think this could just be the progression of her age and everything but I hate to see her start to feel worse-and just want to make her better & know in my heart I can't.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I' glad to hear the dental went well. I'll be continuing to hold her in my thoughts for a good heart check and lets get rid of those crystals in the urine too. My mother would've said "If it ain't one thing, it's another!".


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I haven't posted in a while, but i was reading this thread and I wanted to comment. My Hav, Charlie, had crystals too and the vet changed his food to Hills canine CD. We have not had a problem since. I am not familiar with your hav's story, but I just thought I would mention it. Good luck.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JCChaplin said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in a while, but i was reading this thread and I wanted to comment. My Hav, Charlie, had crystals too and the vet changed his food to Hills canine CD. We have not had a problem since. I am not familiar with your hav's story, but I just thought I would mention it. Good luck.


I can second that, Chingy has a history with crystals and is on Hills CD diet as well and no problems after that either.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Frannie was on the Royal Canin S/O which is about the same as the Hills C/D but we had to change to the Royal Canin L/P -her heart meds produce more crystals which can of course become stones-the problem is that Frannie hates the L/P. I am working to get her on a total diet of rice, hamburger, beef heart & beef liver with some vegs tossed in for good measure-but with Nationals coming up I have not changed her over completely.

The visit to the heart dr went well-she upped the lasix to 35mg from 30 and took her off the Enapril since the blood level is showing a upward progress she was worried about the Enapril effecting the kidneys. She is now on Benazepril 1/4 tab once a day. And she changed the cough tab to Torbutrol 5mg 1/4 twice to three times a day. I am still using the Tussagon because she does okay on it twice a day and I know the Torbutrol is stronger so I want to hold off on using it till we can't control the cough with the Tussagon.

Thank you all for sending hugs and kisses to my girl.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Glad to hear she is on the road to recovery.


----------

